# Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - Impressive Cigar for the Money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Coffee, cocoa, a little cedar and spice on the finish, some creaminess at times...Sounds good huh? and check out the price...Count me impressed, an...

Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - Impressive Cigar for the Money


----------

